# Slumdog Millionaire



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2009)

[/URL]​
*Synopsis*
The story of the life of an impoverished Indian teen Jamal Malik, who becomes a contestant on the Hindi version of "Who Wants to be A Millionaire?", wins, and is then suspected of cheating.

*Trailer
*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 5, 2009)

Just seeing Danny Boyle's name attached to it piqued my interest.

Waiting for the home video release though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2009)

Couldn't wait so I downloaded the DVDSCR. Quality is really good. This is actually the first movie of Danny Boyle's I've seen I think. What are some of his other works?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 5, 2009)

28 days later and Sunshine.

Both are really good, though Sunshine's last act is god-awful.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 5, 2009)

I didnt mind the last act...........

My only qualm with Sunshine is the characters didn't really do it for me. At least he cast some of my favorite actors to redeem this.

I didnt realize Boyle had anything to do with this. My dad saw it and said it was good(considering he doesn't like these types of movies anyway shows something I guess)


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2009)

It's playing in a theatre near me for limited release but I have no money! 

Looks great, I've been dying to see this.


----------



## Cel (Jan 6, 2009)

I just finished watching this.  I thought it was a great movie.  It's a shame it didn't get a wide release.  The movie is refreshing as it doesn't depend on a lot of violence to entertain


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree. With good publicity this would've done great in cinema's worldwide. People love Who wants to be a millionaire. And this movie has a great story revolving around someone who stars in that game.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanna see this. 
Dev Patel 
He was Anwar from Skins. <3

Although, I may download it.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 7, 2009)

i really have no idea why this movie is being praised so highly
some are even calling it danny boyle's best movie >__>

my qualms with the film:

the love story didn't feel real to me, at all. it just wasn't built up enough

plot holes and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much suspension of disbelief in a film that's supposed to _realistically_ depict the slums

the writing wasn't as good as i expected, some very lame and forced lines throughout the film. and bad acting on the part of the adults

the reedeming quality of the film for me and the reason i enjoyed it was the children's acting, the brilliant soundtrack and some really awesome cinematography


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 8, 2009)

I lolled at the love story not build up enough. Jamal and Latika got to know eachother when they were kids. Jamal basically rescued her as a kid and continued to care and do so in the future. It's their destiny. They were always together. What did you expect? Some corny as love scene, so that they can grow to eachother. 
Imo you're overthinking the movie. Don't really get the many plots holes thing and I thought it was believable. 
I agree that the kids were AWESOME! I also liked the soundtrack and cinematography. Didn't mind the acting that much. They're both newcomers in the movie industry (especially Freida Pinto)


----------



## escamoh (Jan 8, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> I lolled at the love story not build up enough. Jamal and Latika got to know eachother when they were kids. Jamal basically rescued her as a kid and continued to care and do so in the future. It's their destiny. They were always together. What did you expect? Some corny as love scene, so that they can grow to eachother.
> Imo you're overthinking the movie. Don't really get the many plots holes thing and I thought it was believable.
> I agree that the kids were AWESOME! I also liked the soundtrack and cinematography. Didn't mind the acting that much. They're both newcomers in the movie industry (especially Freida Pinto)


so the excuse for not building up the love story is "it was their destiny?"
that's a cop out
and i could just go on and on about the plot holes so instead i'll let you watch the movie a second time cause i'm sure you'll see them 

and yeah they're what made the movie for me, if it wasn't for them i would have rated this very low


----------



## siddharth (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome Movie..its too bad that not many people know about this movie


----------



## Lonely Soul (Feb 13, 2009)

I loved this move!  The soundtrack was awesome as well.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 13, 2009)

awesome movie!!!!


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2009)

I have to agree with the love story not building up. I think the worse thing about this movie is that I went in expecting it to be the greatest movie of 2008...so said the critics. It just didn't live up.

I think the main thing that turned me off was the development of the characters. They pretty much stayed at one line throughout the movie. And while the main character went through a lot of shit -no pun intended- I didn't really get the feeling that he suffered.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 15, 2009)

I LOVE THIS MOVIE! The directing and the camera angles were just...I DON'T EVEN KNOW! 


Yeah it was good.


----------



## Vermillionage (Mar 18, 2009)

<I saw it today..and I loved it
I gave it a 10+/10

everything was done right while making this movie..great actors..great powerful story, awesome cutting..awesome camera angles...




A really, awesome film which deserved it's Oscars


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 18, 2009)

^I liked it, it would've been better if it wasn't so cheesy and predictable.  It's a feel good movie with great visuals at best.  Not deserving as 2008's best movie though.

I loved the ending where all of India came together to root for Jamal, it was heart warming especially in contrast to the ugly nature we see from the people Jamal met earlier in his life.  It really makes you want to root for the main characters.

IMO, the kid actors stole the show.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

Characters were bland and it felt...empty? I guess that how I can describe it, I didn't root for the characters. They had horrible things happen to them yet...I just didn't "feel" it.

The film didn't deserve an Oscar. Milk was better than this. I have yet to see the other films, but heck TDK should've been nominated.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Characters were bland and it felt...empty? I guess that how I can describe it, I didn't root for the characters. They had horrible things happen to them yet...I just didn't "feel" it.
> 
> The film didn't deserve an Oscar. Milk was better than this. I have yet to see the other films, but heck TDK should've been nominated.



Oh come on Chee, stop harping about TDK not being nominated already.

Though Synecdoche, New York should've won.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2009)

I'd have to see that movie first.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 18, 2009)

Chee said:


> Characters were bland and it felt...empty? I guess that how I can describe it, I didn't root for the characters. They had horrible things happen to them yet...I just didn't "feel" it.
> 
> The film didn't deserve an Oscar. Milk was better than this. I have yet to see the other films, but heck TDK should've been nominated.



I think the kids made the movie for me.  They got hysterical over simple things and threw huge tantrums just like little kids do.  These aren't complex layered characters, maybe that's why you didn't like them.  This movie is very weak without it's characters, crappy story and crappy dialogue.


----------



## Koi (Mar 18, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I think the kids made the movie for me.  They got hysterical over simple things and threw huge tantrums just like little kids do.  These aren't complex layered characters, maybe that's why you didn't like them.  This movie is very weak without it's characters, crappy story and crappy dialogue.


Agreed.  They _were_ kids.  They were thrown into adult situations but they handled them to their age, like kids should.  Their characterization is a result of their experiences, not just, oh that's how they are for the sake of the plot.  Salim thought with his wallet, and Jamal with his heart.  Latika was Jamal's touchstone, the constant light/Musketeer in his life, even when he couldn't trust his own blood relative. (Which is why when she chose to let Salim take her at the hotel, it hurt that much more.)  Sure it's not the most realistic story ever, but it wasn't meant to be.  The story it did tell was told skillfully, though, and that's where its merit comes in.

The soundtrack is _totally_ killer, too.  That helps, heh.


----------



## Hope (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw it yesterday. I loved it. I like the fact that his real life situations built up to answer the questions.


----------



## Lance Vance (Mar 19, 2009)

Those kids were bonafide hustlers.


----------

